# Gold X Gold Trad Plakat



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

I just got mine from Stacy yesterday, in one hour the male built a nest released the female this moring, spawning as I write this she is loaded.
These are the goldest bettas I have ever seen beautiful!!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Pics, darth, pics! You can't tell us how awesome they are then not show us pictures! XD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with Matt. Post some pics! lol


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Lol +100
:-D


----------



## Janan (Mar 6, 2013)

Pictures!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol. Let's be patient, guys.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

He is guarding I do not want to disturb him and have him eat the eggs!!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

What? The health of your spawn is more important to you than providing us wannabees with pics?


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Update: Huge spawn, but the male ate ALL the eggs...boy I hate that!!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Sorry. That must be so frustrating!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, no! I'm sorry!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Aw damn :-(


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

It is very frustrating Matt!! I am having trouble with spawning my blacks also conditioned to the max, they just DON"T want to...grrrrr!!!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Some pairs are just like that :/ 

Can we see pics of the goldest fish ever anyways?


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

I cant get the lighting right, they just look Platinum in the pics... I will try again.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Here is a link to Stacy's High Desert Bettas...mine are from spawn #10 so you can see them there better pics for sure.

https://www.facebook.com/HighDesertBettas/photos_stream


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

So shiny! So by the looks of it are golds light body yellow based with copper irids?


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Not sure but my mom actually found an old note book from when I was a kid going over to Walts house..it has in it the procedure he did when he invented the first gold bettas!!
There is another man on the net claiming HE created them but Walts were a few years before his, I sent him an email to let him know but he hasn't replied fact is Walts were more of a deep gold, darker he lost the line according to what I have in the notebookanyway...here is what he did!!
Glad to share with all of you, first you must find a true classic Cambodian red{Good Luck} Next you have to have a good Melano line you cross these and get what Walt called Cambodian Black most of what will be seen will be multis
A lot of green and on the pecs you will notice the first signs of gold z[if all goes right} then you must keep selecting from the ones that show increasing amounts of gold until you get what you are after I just wish there were more notes but Walt got sick while I was writing the notes, He had a bad heart so that's all I have except the fact you will also see purple and red wash fish this is not something you will do overnight.
The hard thing is to find the stock needed, I do not think superblack will do it Melanos are still around but you need to get the ones that have the least amount of irid and blue in the body it says the fry that showed the gold were green out of all the multis, these are very old notes and some seem to be missing it also started out with notes about round tails, gosh I wish I could find the rest of the pages I know Walt wrote a couple books but I do not think they are in print any longer, I had an old book that had a lot of Herbert Axlerods work in it, that was amazing!!


----------

